# Kayfun V5 clones



## incredible_hullk (9/9/16)

Hey all,

My first time review but I wanted to share my thoughts on the *Kayfun V5 clone by Lemaga*

So I have been vaping for about 5 months now to stop my pack and half daily dose of Malboro Blue Ice. Having tried Twisp last year for 2 weeks and failed the new generation devices appealed to me and got started. In hindsight Twisp failed due to lack of flavour to distract me from the stinkies so Im a flavour chaser.

In the last few months been through many rebuildable and disposable coil tanks and nothing besides the REO (which I dare not take out everyday due to its importance to me) and the Petri V2 (dripping is amazing but not practical while driving etc) gives me flavour satisfaction.

So I have been in search of the flavourful rebuildable tank atomiser that will give me flavour but not bankrupt me.

The other day my local vape shop suggested the Lemaga Kayfun V5 clone and I have been eyeing a V5 for a while given the online review but at EUR 100 + excl shipping it aint cheap. Never had a clone before and was nervous but I was pleasantly surprised.

Whats in the box?

Packaging is a standard cardboard box, somewhat squashed that has the tank unit, spare stainless steel engraved tank, bag of O rings and a very uncomfortable phillips and flat screwdriver on 1 shaft with a keyring nogal (extreme right on picture).




Thoughts on quality?

At R460 one cant fault the quality, parts fit snuggly into O rings, no leaks and the "quartz" glass tank has a good thickness and seems durable. The packaging, however, is cheap and is a squeeze for everything to fit it.

The build deck and juice flow

I started building few months ago and mostly on velocity style decks so the Kayfun deck was a baptism of fire. Its not designed for funky alien claptons, tigers, hives etc but stock coils (but have seen some funky clapton builds). The gaps where one needs to thread the legs around or into are tiny and difficult for noobs like me. If you have stumpy, fingers it will also be a challenge. Having said that I succeeded fairly quickly and 1 my first coil at 1.6 ohms was a disaster but the 2nd SS 316L at 0.85 ohms was a winner. The plus is that appears to use normal screws "M2" (please correct me if Im wrong) which is a welcome change from grub screws (no extra screws in pack)




Juice wells are deep and accomodates good quantity of juice. The tank does have juice flow control to open turn clockwise and counterclock wise to close shut and works well. No leaks where experienced even whilst inverting the tank to change airflow settings.

A con here is that no where does it say what the max rotations are for max juice flow so Im afraid that the tank may undo itself and dump juice everywhere. For safety I assumed1 rotations as max.

Post tank pitstop assembly is very easy with only 3 or 4 pieces compared to the blue prints needed to assemble the V4.

Airflow

Having used a mates Kayfun V3 this is where things change slightly. The manufacturers of the authentic have come in for flack from the purists MTL since there are now 4 airflow settings ranging from 1.8mm to 3.2mm and they see this as being counter to the Kayfun DNA. My view is that this places this product within the sights of purists but also opens it up to other vapers. My choice is the 2.2 mm airflow and its airy..I found the 3.2mm too airy for me.

2 full roations of the tanks and change the airflow by pulling up the airflow ring at the bottom and twisting it to align with the dots shown below. 1 being min and 4 max.




Juice capacity and consumption

The glass tank hold 3.8ml whilst the steel tank holds 5ml and with high ohm builds and a small chimney juice consumption is good compared to monster sub ohm tanks...on the Limitless plus at 0.85 ohms I go through 2 tank fulls plus a day whilst on this I went through 1.25 tanks with same vaping pattern (15 to 20 puffs every hour, with more during driving).

Juice filling

Juice filling is very easy with big holes to fill and no spillage was experienced with a dropper. The top cap once removed is when the glass tank can just be lifted off.




Most important flavour

So I chose not to have an ADV today but to try a variety of flavour profiles from XXX, Azeroth, Debbie does donuts and my DIY strawberry shake, DIY black cherry pipe tobacco and Peach 2 rooibos. This little tank processed flavours amazingly well and presented them in a well balanced format at 25 to 30 watts. For me the highlight was my DIY caramel FUJI apple with cream which on my other tanks where flat but on this I had the sweet, tartness of caramel fuji apple and the cream on the exhale. Azeroth was amazing with such depth of flavour..the cookie base and ending off with the nuts and cocoa and was really complex vape. Mints were also presented top class but didnt try and pure menthol flavours...did find XXX more of the fruit came out compared to menthol.

Aesthetics

From an aesthetics perspective very well presented and in line with the original. The juice flow dome has the initials and so does the drip tip whilst the steel tank has the engraved initials. My impression was that everything fits well together with no wobbly bits and comes across as quality.

Cloud test

At the 2.2mm airflow clouds were decent for a 0.85 ohm coil with no dry hits (yes, thats me below)




Final thoughts

At a fraction of the cost of the original which is not available in SA this is a real winner flavour tank for me. Doesnt look like an oriental plaza special and has good height at 60mm excl driptip with 22mm diameter to fit on all mods and not look stupid. In fact at 22mm diameter Im sure this would look wicked on a mech tube. So my flavour choice of tanks right now is the Crius and this and I see myself getting rid of my other tanks soon

review setup

mod:fuchai 213
coil material: geekvape 316l
wick: ud jap cotton
mode: 316l tc between 270 and 280 degrees bet 25 and 30 watts

Thanks for reading a noobs review!

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## blujeenz (10/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> The con here is that the airflow cannot be changed whilst vaping as to change this you need to unscrew the tank, lift the airflow ring and then align the interior air holes to the dots on the chassis (4 dots shown on picture below) which is a pain. This is a downside as you cannot change airflow on the fly but need to undo the tank, invert to avoid juice spillage and then reassemble.



With the juice flow 2 full turns open, the airflow can be changed without removing the tank.
Perhaps I'm misunderstanding you?

The Tobeco clone on my cage mod, Athena eNVy22.



Closed.



Open.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (10/9/16)

thanks a mil @blujeenz ...tried it and works like a charm...the whole rotation matter wasnt clear to me. so one rotation for juice flow and 2 for airflow..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (10/9/16)

post edited for changing airflow without undoing the tank


----------



## Andre (10/9/16)

I am so tempted. Where did you buy, please?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/9/16)

Andre said:


> I am so tempted. Where did you buy, please?



@Andre I guess http://www.vapeking.co.za/kayfun-v5-clone-by-lemaga.html

Mine should arrive Monday.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Vape_r (10/9/16)

@Rob Fisher if yours is going in the gorge, can I take it off your hands please

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/9/16)

Vape_r said:


> @Rob Fisher if yours is going in the gorge, can I take it off your hands please



Hehehe... sure...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (10/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Andre I guess http://www.vapeking.co.za/kayfun-v5-clone-by-lemaga.html
> 
> Mine should arrive Monday.



yep thats where i got mine from

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stephen (10/9/16)

Thanks for the write up @incredible_hullk I'll definitely be picking up a v5 next week!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Effjh (10/9/16)

The KF5 is a fantastic RTA. Tried a few different builds and found my sweet spot with a 5 wraps Clapton coil at 25-30 watts. Nice restricted lung hit on open airflow setting, dense vapour and flavour for days.


----------



## kev mac (11/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> Hey all,
> 
> My first time review but I wanted to share my thoughts on the Kayfun V5 clone by Lemaga
> 
> ...


You won't regret buying this one.Been enjoying mine for quite awhile w/ no problems. I get good performance and flavor on it.good review!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (11/9/16)

Andre said:


> I am so tempted. Where did you buy, please?


Vapers corner, very nice Tobeco clone, http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/kayfun-v5-clone-with-ss-glass-tube-901?category=78


----------



## Effjh (11/9/16)

blujeenz said:


> Vapers corner, very nice Tobeco clone, http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/kayfun-v5-clone-with-ss-glass-tube-901?category=78


Out of stock. I think Vapeking still has some of the Lemaga's. http://www.vapeking.co.za/kayfun-v5-clone-by-lemaga.html tagging @Andre


----------



## kev mac (11/9/16)

Andre said:


> I am so tempted. Where did you buy, please?


3fvape has them


----------



## kimbo (11/9/16)

I am getting the SXK Kayfun v5 mini from https://www.fasttech.com/p/53000074600

should be here this week (if customs play along)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/9/16)

Thanks for the review @incredible_hullk and for taking the time and effort to document your findings
Very well written !
Winner

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (11/9/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the review @incredible_hullk and for taking the time and effort to document your findings
> Very well written !
> Winner


thanks @Silver..really enjoyed penning it...we often review the authentic smoke machines and wanted to review a genuine flavour machine this time around, especially considering a kayfun is not considered for everyone but i think the v5 bridges that divide nicely

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz (9/12/16)

*Clone vs clone, Kayfun V5 SXK & Tobeco.*

The SXK version of the Kayfun V5 is a winner and these are my reasons as to why I consider it the better Kayfun experience of the two.
Firstly, both had identical builds, 0.584 ohms on the Tobeco and 0.583 on the SXK, Cotton Candy for the wicks with Miss Daisy's riding juice duty.
They have both been modified with a spiraled 28/32 clapton spaced 4 wraps as an airflow insert reducer.
The SXK version has no exterior etching which makes it guess work rotating the flow control 2 turns out, hence my primitive markings. 



The drip tip has smoother edges on the SXK, the Tobeco one feels sharper due to a smaller chamfer at a shallower angle and seems to be made of a different shiny harder delrin.

The oring in the top juice cap of the tobeco is thicker which makes replacing after a juice fill more of a fiddle. (press down hard and engage the tank threads)
Fatter Tobeco oring on right.





The airflow holes dont line up properly on the Tobeco version which results in the 2 dot setting having a tighter airflow than on the 1 dot.
Incidently, thats the only SXK brand etching on this tank. Tobeco on the right with 3/4 of one of the 4 dot's holes showing.



This time showing the poor centralising of the 3 dot's holes on the Tobeco at left.




The orings on the SXK seems to be of better quality with no swelling due to juice. The Tobeco airflow ring when rotated, unscrews the tank instead of changing dot position, so you always need to rotate it clockwise.

The tolerances on the SXK are very close, forget about using a plain old diagonal cutter to trim the wire, if you dont flush - flush cut, you're going to get a short on the ID of the chimney.
Both versions have decent terminal post screws, unlike the Lemaga Kayfun clones I've had in the past which seemed under sized and stripped easily.
Both versions tanks threads were smooth during operation.

For the record the OD on the SXK juice wells above the top oring is 14.35mm and the ID of the chimney is 14.39mm.
In contrast the Tobeco OD on the same part is 14.03mm and the ID of the chimney is 14.43mm.

...and that is why the taste and vape experience on an SXK Kayfun V5 is better.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (10/12/16)

Thanks @blujeenz 
Didnt see this last night

Great detailed feedback! Winner winner!
So the SXK is the one to go for - very useful, thanks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caveman (10/12/16)

This thing is a flavor powerhouse. I've had mine about 2 months now. Fits beautifully on my Pico. A very different experience from my V3 mini. 0.75ohm NiChrome build at 24 watts, battery and flavor for days. I have the Lemaga one, the one from VK. I really enjoy this tank. Haven't had any issues with leaking or dry hits yet. Build quality is good, no threading issues or anything like that. With the Pico its a super nice combo for every day going out vaping

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979 (11/12/16)

blujeenz said:


> *Clone vs clone, Kayfun V5 SXK & Tobeco.*
> 
> ...and that is why the taste and vape experience on an SXK Kayfun V5 is better.




@blujeenz 
Which version of the SXK are you referring to?
I see FT has 3ml and a 5ml versions:
3ml - https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10006473/5374600-sxk-kayfun-v5-mini-styled-rta-rebuildable-tank
5ml - https://www.fasttech.com/products/0...ayfun-v5-styled-rta-rebuildable-tank-atomizer


.


----------



## blujeenz (11/12/16)

ddk1979 said:


> @blujeenz
> Which version of the SXK are you referring to?
> I see FT has 3ml and a 5ml versions:
> 3ml - https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10006473/5374600-sxk-kayfun-v5-mini-styled-rta-rebuildable-tank
> ...


Going into my order, I see it was the 5ml one, but its only 5ml wearing the steel center section.
https://www.fasttech.com/products/4984600

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

